# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Herpes zoster

## Ted 79

Negen maanden geleden kreeg ik herpes zoster in de rechter kant van mijn gezicht.
Ik heb veel pijn gehad maar nu gaat het weer wat beter.
Weet iemand hoe ik het best hiermee om moet gaan?
Ik denk aan bv voeding;levenswijze enz.
graag een goede tip,bij voorbaat dank

Ted 79

----------

